# Notice Period - Still on Probation



## cob06 (25 Feb 2007)

I was wondering if some-one might be able to help me. I started a new job last Aug, under a 6 months probation period. The job is not working out for several reasons and at my review my probation period was extended until May. I have been offered a new job and was wondering was notice I have to give. 

My contract says 3 months but does not mention how much notice I have to give while on probation. I have tried searching but can't seem to find an answer. I'd appreciate any advice. 

thanks 

COB.


----------



## mo3art (25 Feb 2007)

If it's less than a year and you're still on probation it could be as little as 1 week.
Check out www.entemp.ie for more info.


----------



## Mizen Head (25 Feb 2007)

COB,
When you say that the job is" not working out for various reasons" and they have extended your Probation period I suspect that the job is not working out from both sides. When an employer extends a probation period he is not happy with how the employee is working out, and is buying time.

Your employer will not put any barrier whatsover to your leaving, so a week will do just fine.

Good luck in the new job.


----------



## cob06 (25 Feb 2007)

Thanks to you both, thats what I was hoping to hear. 

COB.


----------



## Joe1234 (26 Feb 2007)

Mizen Head said:


> COB,
> 
> Your employer will not put any barrier whatsover to your leaving, so a week will do just fine.



That statement seems so definate.  Mizen head cannot say for sure that a week WILL be enough notice.  Maybe the employer needs the extra pair of hands to meet some committment between now and May.


----------



## legend99 (27 Feb 2007)

In reality theres nothing effective an employer can do if you decide to leave and don't work out your full notice.....


----------



## Joe1234 (27 Feb 2007)

legend99 said:


> In reality theres nothing effective an employer can do if you decide to leave and don't work out your full notice.....



If soneone only gives, say 1 weeks notice instead of 1 month, would the employee not be breaking their contract?


----------



## dicey_reilly (28 Feb 2007)

Technically - you might be breaking your contract - but in reality there is little they can do. They might refuse to give you a reference but would probably still give you a statement of employment.

The easiest thing is to tell your current employer that you have a better offer and want to start right away. If they say they won't give you a reference unless you honour your notice period - tell your new employer (with whom your loyalty should now lie) the facts and make sure that they are ok with the lack of reference due to your 'keenness' (?!) to start right away.

Good luck with the new job

Dicey


----------

